# Cabbage Recipe



## mbaca (Dec 18, 2014)

Looking for a good Cabbage Recipe


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Stuffed is my fav.










Ingredients

3 tablespoons good olive oil 
1 1/2 cups chopped yellow onions (2 onions) 
2 (28-ounce) cans crushed tomatoes and their juice 
1/4 cup red wine vinegar 
1/2 cup light brown sugar, lightly packed 
1/2 cup raisins 
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt 
3/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1 large head Savoy or green cabbage, including outer leaves 
For the filling: 
2 1/2 pounds ground chuck 
3 extra-large eggs, lightly beaten 
1/2 cup finely chopped yellow onions 
1/2 cup plain dried breadcrumbs 
1/2 cup uncooked white rice 
1 teaspoon minced fresh thyme leaves 
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Directions

For the sauce, heat the olive oil in a large saucepan, add the onions, and cook over medium-low heat for 8 minutes, until the onions are translucent. Add the tomatoes, vinegar, brown sugar, raisins, salt, and pepper. Bring to a boil, then lower the heat and simmer uncovered for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Set aside.

Meanwhile, bring a large pot of water to a boil.

Remove the entire core of the cabbage with a paring knife. Immerse the head of cabbage in the boiling water for a few minutes, peeling off each leaf with tongs as soon as it s flexible. Set the leaves aside. Depending on the size of each leaf, you will need at least 14 leaves.

For the filling, in a large bowl, combine the ground chuck, eggs, onion, breadcrumbs, rice, thyme, salt, and pepper. Add 1 cup of the sauce to the meat mixture and mix lightly with a fork.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

To assemble, place 1 cup of the sauce in the bottom of a large Dutch oven. Remove the hard triangular rib from the base of each cabbage leaf with a small paring knife. Place 1/3 to 1/2 cup of filling in an oval shape near the rib edge of each leaf and roll up toward the outer edge, tucking the sides in as you roll. Place half the cabbage rolls, seam sides down, over the sauce. Add more sauce and more cabbage rolls alternately until you ve placed all the cabbage rolls in the pot. Pour the remaining sauce over the cabbage rolls. Cover the dish tightly with the lid and bake for 1 hour or until the meat is cooked and the rice is tender. Serve hot.

Copyright 2006, Barefoot Contessa at Home, All Rights Reserved

Read more at: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/stuffed-cabbage-recipe.html#!?oc=linkback


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ Same here. Dam that looks good.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Yep, I'm stealing this one for sure!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Hard to beat fried cabbage with bacon and onions.....but I have to agree the recipe above looks really good!


----------



## nbell (Aug 18, 2010)

Cut into 8 wedges . Butter,salt,pepper,garlic,1 slice of bacon , double wrap in foil and throw on the grill . Easy easy


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Cabbage*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=415118&highlight=Cabbage+jambalaya
My grandmother use to make cabbage rolls...that brings back memories....good eating good times.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Just happen to make some Venison Golumki the other day. There are basics with the general dish and then you add from there. 

lean meat mixed with same amount of pork,onion, cabbage,tomato, rice

Golabki (Stuffed Cabbage)

Golabki is the Polish word for pigeon, but don't be put off you don't need to use pigeon! Smacznego!

1 cabbage, center core removed 
2-3 # lb minced meat (veal,venison, lean beef,turkey mix Â½ pork) 
2 cups cooked white rice 
1 cup chopped shallot or onion 
1 cup tomato paste 
2 cans crushed tomatoes 
1 1/2 cups vegetable stock 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1/4 teaspoon celery salt 
1/4 teaspoon parsley 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1/4 cup butter 
4 carrots, sliced 
16 ounces mushrooms, quarted 
2 bay leaves 


1. Parboil cabbage in a large pot, removing leafs as they fall off into the water and are tender. 
2. Cook till all leaves are tender, but not ripping apart; usually 15. 
3. Run under cold water and drain. 
4. Cut the thick membrane off back of each leaf. 
5. While cabbage is cooking saute onion in butter until lightly browned. 
6. Put all the uncooked meat into a large mixing bowl add eggs. 
7. Add the sauted onions. 
8. Next add salt pepper, celery salt, parsley, nutmeg, and worcestershire sauce along with the cooked rice. 
9. Mix thoroughly. 
10. Lay out leaves and depending upon their size, place 2-3 tablespoons of meat mixture on the wider side. 
11. Roll leaf up and over meat, tuck in sides of leaf, and continue to roll to use all leaves and stuffing. 
12. Place rolls, seam down into a greased roasting pan. 
13. Then layer carrots and mushrooms over cabbage. 
14. Mix together the tomato paste, crushed tomatoes, water and brown sugar and pour evenly over all the rolls. 
15. Season with salt and pepper to taste and bay leaves. 
16.	Cover roaster and bake 325 degrees for 2- 2&1/2 hours.
17.	Half way through baking check to make sure there's enough liquid; additional water can be added.
18.	To serve, spoon sauce over rolls.
19.	Serve with Mashed potatoes!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Now that's a cabbage roll recipe,,,Looks Excellent!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm with Shaky,chopped real small and fried is dy-no-mite.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

I love cabbage rolls but I truly suck at trying to make them. One of those deals where you have a vision in your head & a taste in your mouth then I take one bite & I'm totally disappointed. 

But this one is hard to screw up & is easy. Layer from bottom to top in a deep casserole dish: potatoes, carrots, cabbage, onions, sausage or kielbasa. Season to taste - I usually just use black pepper & a tad salt depending upon what sausage I use. Cook at about 350 or lower. Low & slow is best - gives the sausage time to ooze juice & grease over the veggies to really flavor them.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

*Fried Cabbage and Bacon*

Here's what we do around here. Its really more like sauteed.

Ingredients:

6 thick slices bacon, chopped
1 large onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 head cabbage, cored and sliced
A few shakes of paprika
Salt and pepper
Couple of splashes of wine vinegar
a little chicken broth if it needs more liquid

Fry the bacon in a large skillet or pot over medium-high heat until crispy, about 10 minutes. 
Add the onion and garlic; cook and stir about 10 minutes. Stir in the cabbage and continue to cook and stir another 10 minutes. Season with salt, pepper, and paprika. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer, stirring occasionally, about 30 minutes more.

You can leave out the bacon and start with some pork chops if you like.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Gemini8 said:


> I love cabbage rolls but I truly suck at trying to make them. One of those deals where you have a vision in your head & a taste in your mouth then I take one bite & I'm totally disappointed.
> 
> But this one is hard to screw up & is easy. Layer from bottom to top in a deep casserole dish: potatoes, carrots, cabbage, onions, sausage or kielbasa. Season to taste - I usually just use black pepper & a tad salt depending upon what sausage I use. Cook at about 350 or lower. Low & slow is best - gives the sausage time to ooze juice & grease over the veggies to really flavor them.


I do a similar recipe on the grill. In a big bowl add...
2 Kilabausa links (I'll usually do 1 kil link and 1 deer sausage for me)
8 new potatos quartered
1 large yellow onion sliced into thick rings
I large head of cabbage. Cored and quartered
1 stick if softened butter
Drizzle of olive oil
1 bigass spoonful of minced garlic
Good amount of cracked pepper and some sea salt
16 ounce can of Bushs Butter Beans (drained and put off to the side)

Mix everything together in the bowl. Get hands in there and work some of the butter and S&P into the cabbage quarters but be careful to keep decently intact. Pull the cabbage and sausage and dump all else in the bottom of large pull of the heavy duty tinfoil. Place cabbage quarters inside up. Put whole sausage links on top of everything. Dump I/2 of what ever beer you're drinking on it after making the tinfoil pouch. Put it in a grill on the top rack (or oven with a sheet pan under it on 330 for 1 1/2 hours). Cook on grill for abut an hour with the lid closed. Open up and make sure there's still a little beer left, cut the sausage into eights to loose its juice over the vegetables and dump the can of butter beans in. Resell tinfoil package. Then put on bottom grill and turn to low with lid still closed. This will caramelize the onions and potatoes as it cooks of the brewskie that left. Serve with hot pepper sauce, Tabasco, a little Italian dressing believe it or not and corn bread.
Good grub that's ideal when drinking beer while watching a game. I've made pretty much the same since I was in college as its not expensive at all to put together. Feeds four big meals but as good reheated the next day for leftovers.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Cook one package of bacon in a large skillet. Remove the bacon, set aside, let cool and crumble. Sautee one red bell pepper and several cloves of garlic in the bacon grease. Add chopped cabbage to the skillet and cover until cabbage is cooked. Season with salt and pepper.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

So simple, but so good!

3-4 slices of bacon, diced
1 medium onion
1 head of cabbage, cored and diced
3-4 turnips, peeled and diced (can also substitute apples)
S&P to tastse

In a Dutch Oven or large pot over medium heat, fry the bacon gently to render. Resist the temptation to eat said bacon, and add the onion. Saute until translucent. Add the cabbage, turnips, and S&P.

Turn/toss the cabbage mixture until the cabbage begins breaking down. Cover and simmer on medium-low until tender, about 20-30 minutes.


----------

